# mallard pic's????



## sasquatch (Mar 6, 2006)

I shot these picks today in Red Wing MN and was wondering what is up with these mallards. I think they are a cross between mallards and barn yard ducks but want some others opinions.


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

That's more than likely what it is, I've actually seen several of these, and that's what they were. Have to remember, mallard drakes will just about mate with any duck if they're breeding grounds overlap. I've seen mallard-pintails, mallard-wood ducks, mallard black ducks, and mallard-tame ducks; some of the mixes look really cool.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Yep, just screwing around with some farm ducks.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Mallards are whores it seems. :lol:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Sure are goofy looking! :lol:


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Does anyone know the law on ducks like this? Technically they aren't a legal migratory game bird...so are they not protected?

You should take those out of the gene pool. Then again, the mallard is already the most polluted species...so it really wouldn't make a difference.


----------



## elmer fudd (Mar 4, 2009)

So long as it's not listed as protected, and it's mixed with a known waterfowl breed you should be able to legally take it.


----------



## marshman (Jul 8, 2005)

Over the years, we have taken a couple mallards on my marsh that were 95% white with some mottled brown mixed in. They weren't oversized at all, normal size.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

marshman said:


> They weren't oversized at all, normal size.


All 'wild' mallards we shoot today are oversized.

This is what a true mallard really looks like. These are what our forefathers shot back in the day before domesticated mallards became widely mixed into the gene pool.










> A Mallard duck, this is different from other Mallards. This is the original with smaller features than the usual one we see, that is a cross breed.


----------



## jonesy12 (Apr 1, 2008)

They are the whores of the waterfowl world


----------



## shiawassee_kid (Oct 28, 2005)

Matt Jones said:


> marshman said:
> 
> 
> > They weren't oversized at all, normal size.
> ...


thats a domesticated call duck. those were raised by Europeans from day one and totally domesticate. no idea where your getting your story that present day mallards are oversized from those...lol....you got anything to back that up???

i.e. short beek is tell tale sign of call duck and they come in many colors (even mallard).

history on call ducks
http://www.callducks.net/history.htm


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I have a friend who was getting his degree in natural resources who told me about it...apparently he learned it in one of his classes. I'll see if he can get me some of the info he had.

We were talking about shooting small mallards. I've never seen it in ND but in MN we used to get a flight of mallards that were noticeably smaller. He claimed those were remnants of the orginal breeding stock.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

The mallards we shoot here are GIANTS!


----------

